#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  What is this alphabet?

## lighthawk

I bought this amulet in an antique store. But i don't know what it means. Is it hebrew?

----------


## Eumendies

I know hebrew - and this is definitly not hebrew.

----------


## lighthawk

Thanks for the reply.
Mystery solved!
A member from an other forum have solve it.
Here it is:

By: Ross G Caldwell
"This puzzled me (I love enigmas), but I think I found it.



By this alphabet, the pentagram of your amulet says (not surprisingly) TE TRA GRAM MA TON (Tetragrammaton, "four-lettered name", i.e. the name of God), 
and the hexagram says MICHAEL. The "L" of Michael is in the center. Since it has Michael, it is a protective pentacle.

Here is another text in this alphabet -Do



The first word, written right to left, is "Super" - I haven't done the rest of it yet.

Both alphabet and text are from FranÃÂ§ois Ribadeau Dumas, Grimoires et rituels magiques (Paris, Belfond, 1980 and 1998), pp. 164, 315."

----------

